# Scary dental issue



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had issues with a tooth since mid January. It's the bottom back tooth <in front of wisdom tooth which I had pulled as a teen>. A couple of years ago I discovered a crack in the tooth, had it fixed. Then 6 months later I had a bad infection that had the whole right side of my mouth in terrible, throbbing pain. I had to get antibiotics from my doctor, and it was clearing up by the time I got into the dentist. They said the nerve might be trying to die.

In January the gum on the front side of the tooth started swelling. We were starting kidding season, and when I got it opened, swelling went away. I thought it would clear up.
Then about 3 weeks ago it came back and keeps swelling. Well, that is when Peanut became deathly ill and I spent all my time, and $$ trying to save her  
Then right after Peanut passed, her younger sister became severely depressed and then developed PT or Hypocalcemia, so I treated her around the clock, she kidded Sunday and I'd planned to go to the dentist Mon or Tues. But just stayed so busy.

So tonight, I noticed it was really getting swollen again, so I rubbed the gum. Then the right side of my face & bottom lip got numb - the numb like you feel at a dentist when having work done.

OMG I've literately been freaking out. It's not as bad now, but I can feel the numb sensation near the back of my jaw, and feel some throbbing in the tooth/gum, plus my neck feels...funny. No swelling other than the gum, and no pain.

We don't have dental insurance <just health insurance>, so I don't have a regular dentist, I'd been going to a clinic in the past for dental work. It's hard to get into them, but.... this is certainly an emergency.
My daughter has an ortho appt. in the morning <braces>, so I am going to talk to them and see what they say, otherwise I'll head to the clinic.

Anyone ever have this happen? It's very scary  I know it's my fault for putting it off... 
I know I'll have to have the tooth pulled, which makes me feel sick, one of my biggest fears is having teeth pulled, 1. don't want to lose any! But 2. I had a horrible experience when I had my wisdom teeth pulled years ago.
Just thinking about it is making me even more nervous 

Thanks for listening to me ramble, it has literately been one thing after another...after another..after another


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For now, swish with Vodka, I don't know exactly all it does but it WORKS. It's harsh and nasty but, takes all the swelling away. I used it years ago when I was first starting to have problems with my Tetracycline damaged adult teeth.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id guess the swelling is fluid and you when you pushed on it, it put pressure on the nerve. That enough to mess with it and cause it to do that. The lessening is the pressure slowing releasing. Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully you can get to the dentist soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, the right side of my face, neck and mouth has that 'wearing off numbing' sensation, and with being extremely tired from not sleeping well <from worrying>, I literately feel like I am sleep walking & light headed.
I talked to my daughter's dentist, and he is helping me, I am so greatful ♥ he said it's a bad infection, and tooth needs to come out. He gave me antibiotics and a pain killer, he is hoping to ease the infection, and then do an extraction on Monday morning. He said if he tried to do it today, it would probably leave me in a lot of pain from the infection. 
I am terrified, but I trust him, and am comfortable with him, so that does make it easier.

I have a really bad tooth on the top left  that I really want to save, he said it may not be able to be saved  But he will try to do a root canal on it if he can save it. Fingers crossed.
I was one of those kids that didn't always go to the dentist growing up, and definitely didn't take care of my teeth.
Not having dental insurance as an adult really hurts, and I'm kicking myself for letting some minor issues lead into big ones 

I stress to my kids to brush their teeth regularly, they go to the dentist twice a year, and we limit sweets & sugary drinks, so I am hoping all of this helps keep them from experiencing the kind of issues I am having.

Taking meds, and going to lay down for a while and try to sleep. Hopefully the thick fog clears up when I get up so I can go out and spend some time with the goats. It's supposed to be really nice today - low 60s! I want to enjoy it ♥


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ack. Ive had my share of having teeth pulled due to periodontal disease. That infection is no fun it drains energy.
The minute it gets yanked you will feel better. Im guilty of putting it off too. No more.
When we had insurance I went in every 4 months for deep cleaning. Then hubby lost his job so couldn't have it done for a couple of years.
Just recently had a rear molar pulled.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't let the bad experience of years ago worry you about this tooth. Dentists
are much more "patient aware" now! 
After you have the tooth pulled, follow the instructions and you will be fine! If 
you have any discomfort after a couple days, call the dentist. They will get you 
fixed up! 
I know all this because of a lack of dental insurance, I had to have 7 pulled at one time,
I let problems go too far when I was younger. 
Now, my teeth sleep in a cup at night! Not fun! :roll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will follow his directions. Nancy & Goats Rock I am so sorry you've experienced the unpleasant tooth issues 
I haven't had a cleaning in.....years. I haven't even had dental insurance since the last 90s! 
A woman was telling me today to call Humana, they have dental plans that run around $17mo. But I'll call United Health care <our health provider> first and see if we can do some kind of add on/what it would cost, then I will talk to hubby, and if it's worth it, he can talk to his employer. Surely we could have some $$ taken out of his check to cover it each month.

I slept for a couple of hours, the Tylenol knocked me out. The fog finally lifted so the sun is out and it's almost 60, so after I get done eating a late lunch, I am heading out to spend time with the goats and enjoy the sunshine ♥


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

i havent been to the dentist in 20 years and have a few teeth that are pretty bad. But they still work. Well as long as I dont swish with cold water or eat something with to much sugar. Makes eating ice cream interesting


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry. Candice hope you feel b
etter soon!I have a cleaning scheduled for Monday...we shall see how that goes. ...been 2 years


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like the swishing with vodka idea...of course I'd have lemon and syrup in mine...and then swallow. I'd be better in no time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll tell you what I do...I don't go to the dentist, haven't had to since I started this. I've healed several cavities and a cracked tooth by following this protocol. I'm not advising you to do it, but leading you to research it for yourself in case you want an alternative plan. 

Organic, unrefined coconut oil. You put a couple teaspoons in your mouth and swish it all over, in-between your teeth and whatnot for 20 minutes. Then spit it out. I do this in the shower...(it helps me not to sing in there and saves my family from injured eardrums.) If you have a problem, you do it two or three times a day. I noticed a difference in the first day with my cracked tooth. The pain was gone within a few hours. My husband had one, too, that was healed by doing this. He had an infection in his, which is what prompted us to do some research on natural dental healthcare. Also, we take a tincture of horsetail herb every day. Not only does it help your teeth, but I've noticed a huge difference in my hair. It grew about 5 inches, got shinier and stronger. In addition, we don't use store bought toothpaste. We make our own tooth powder with natural/organic ingredients that help build healthy teeth. Do an internet search if you are interested and see what you find out, but I'm here to tell you it worked for us and I've not had to go to the dentist for any of it. It's been about 5 years. 

Good luck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I almost bet having the tooth removed will feel better. As far as the pain goes. My wisdom teeth were infected and I had to go throw 2 rounds of antibiotics before I got into the dentist to have them pulled. They were still infected but my mouth felt better just having them gone. Almost like I didn't feel any of the pain of them being cut out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info GoatieGranny, that's very interesting!! I will have to check it out!

I agree about the cold water, ice cream, haha... I have a molar on the top left that is really bad, and it's hard to eat on that side because of it. So when I get this bottom right tooth removed, eating will be...fun, especially anything cold.

Thankfully the tooth itself doesn't hurt, but the gum in front of it from the swelling, opening, draining, swelling, opening, draining, etc. it's done the past few weeks off and on has it very sore. 
I didn't even realize I had an issue with the tooth until the swelling kept coming back, I have no issues eating/chewing, eating ice cream or cold stuff on the right side. 

The antibiotics and pain med definitely seem to be working. I do feel a little bit better, jaw/right side still feels a little funny/slightly numb, but no more annoying throbbing. 
The meds make me so sleepy, I slept 2 hours after taking them this morning, then again for about 2 hours after I took them this afternoon, which is why I am still awake now at nearly 1am lol.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The worst thing about bad teeth is that they can affect your heart! Apparently, the infection
can get in your bloodstream and cause heart problems! 

The government wants to meddle in all our lives with mandatory health care, they should make dental care affordable! 

Good luck with all your dental problems, hopefully you are back in good shape, soon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are you feeling Candice ?


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Get it pulled!
A damaged tooth will always be a magnet for infection, even if you have it "fixed" with a root canal. (Look up the failure rates for root canals if you want some scary info!)
Once the tooth is gone you will start to feel better almost immediately because you won't be constantly nurturing that sub-clinical infection in your body.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> The worst thing about bad teeth is that they can affect your heart! Apparently, the infection
> can get in your bloodstream and cause heart problems!
> 
> The government wants to meddle in all our lives with mandatory health care, they should make dental care affordable!
> ...


Absolutely ! A tooth infection that traveled so fast , it almost killed my Mom.
Get this looked at Candice and taken care of. Its nothing to fool around with and wait. I don't want to scare you honey , just want you to get moving on this and get it done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it gets taken care of soon, it can be quite painful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yikes...Hope you feel better soon...Im with goatiegranny...we make our own tooth paste, i've been reading on oil pulling and have my jar of organic Coconut oil handy ready to go!!..three of my kiddos were in braces...their ortho could not believe how clean their teeth were...their dentist hardly spent any time cleaning, they were impressed on the condition of their teeth...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I do feel better, but the meds make me so sleepy! I am having the tooth removed Monday morning. He said he could have pulled it the other day, but he wanted to ease the infection before opening it up. 
I am taking an antibiotic and a painkiller. The gum started to swell today, but it's not the great big 'blister' kind of swelling, just the irritated swelling. No more numbness or discomfort in my jaw, or neck. 

He is going to look at the other issues. basically all of my molars need something done  1 needs a filling fixed, Another needs fixed, and 1 more he isn't sure I can save  I didn't realize my teeth had gotten so bad in the back - I mean, I don't look at them in the mirror, I just figured they were getting some discolor from getting older and having older silver fillings in them. 

Is the Coconut oil the same kind you get in the grocery store? 


I am very paranoid about it affecting my heart. Heart problems run bad in my mom's family, so it scares me as I take after her & seem to have a constant loosing battle with losing weight. Very hereditary. After this I'll make an appointment with my family doctor, it's time for a full physical again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm glad your feeling better
But I'm even happier your getting these things taken care of soon. 
I really didnt want to scare you with my last post but you certainly have some serious symptoms going on there. I understand the fear factor , believe me , but the consequences of not going can be life threatening. 
Just get it done , you can do it ! 
Sounds like you have a great dentist now .
(((hugs))) You can do this


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> I'll tell you what I do...I don't go to the dentist, haven't had to since I started this. I've healed several cavities and a cracked tooth by following this protocol. I'm not advising you to do it, but leading you to research it for yourself in case you want an alternative plan.
> 
> Organic, unrefined coconut oil. You put a couple teaspoons in your mouth and swish it all over, in-between your teeth and whatnot for 20 minutes. Then spit it out...... Do an internet search if you are interested and see what you find out, but I'm here to tell you it worked for us and I've not had to go to the dentist for any of it. It's been about 5 years.
> 
> Good luck.


Look under "oil pulling."


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive heard a bit about that. ^^^ 
Its just the thought of it makes me gag for some reason , lol.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks everyone, I do feel better, but the meds make me so sleepy! I am having the tooth removed Monday morning. He said he could have pulled it the other day, but he wanted to ease the infection before opening it up.
> I am taking an antibiotic and a painkiller. The gum started to swell today, but it's not the great big 'blister' kind of swelling, just the irritated swelling. No more numbness or discomfort in my jaw, or neck.
> 
> He is going to look at the other issues. basically all of my molars need something done  1 needs a filling fixed, Another needs fixed, and 1 more he isn't sure I can save  I didn't realize my teeth had gotten so bad in the back - I mean, I don't look at them in the mirror, I just figured they were getting some discolor from getting older and having older silver fillings in them.
> ...


Yes, you can get it in some grocery stores. Be sure it's organic.

Coconut oil is actually very good for you. Besides doing the oil pulling, where you spit it out, I eat a TBS of it a day for health reasons. Not only is it good for your heart, it helps with weight loss. I'm not kidding. LOL. Again, look it up and see what you can find.  It's fascinating. (I would be happy to give you links, but I don't want to seem pushy.)

I hope you are feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Ive heard a bit about that. ^^^
> Its just the thought of it makes me gag for some reason , lol.


LOL!! I know what you mean. The first few times I did it, I felt like gagging. But now, my mouth feels so fresh and clean I really look forward to it every day. Also, if you really want to gag...think about all the stuff that the oil pulling pulls out...but most people leave it in their mouths to fester and accumulate. Ewwww! 

Coconut oil is antibiotic, antiviral and antifungal. If I don't have two or three jars of it in the house, I feel like I'm going to run out any minute. :horse: Get me into town, Pappy...I NEED more coconut oil...NOW!

Anyway, I just hope you feel better soon. Teeth issues are no fun and I feel bad for anyone suffering with them. Hang in there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Is the Coconut oil the same kind you get in the grocery store


just be sure its organic..I think extra virgin is best...
My daughter uses coconut oil to keep her retainer clean...she said it works better then anything else...AND its good to eat...put a spoonful in your smoothies, melt and pour over icecream for a coconut hard shell..some of the best tasting coconut oil I got was from Tropical traditions...YUM....

I just bought be a "bathroom" jar of coconut oil...:grin: its about time I get started..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love coconut oil , i found that out when i took a spoonful of it when i had been adding it to my dogs food . My friend dared me to take a spoonful , she does it all the time , and i did , and i didn't die or throw up , lol..surprisingly to me  Its actually good ! I like to add it to my coffee or ice tea too. It can get expensive when buying the organic and you go through it fast , just saying. But its totally worth it IMO.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GoatieGranny said:


> LOL!! I know what you mean. The first few times I did it, I felt like gagging. But now, my mouth feels so fresh and clean I really look forward to it every day. Also, if you really want to gag...think about all the stuff that the oil pulling pulls out...but most people leave it in their mouths to fester and accumulate. Ewwww!
> 
> Coconut oil is antibiotic, antiviral and antifungal. If I don't have two or three jars of it in the house, I feel like I'm going to run out any minute. :horse: Get me into town, Pappy...I NEED more coconut oil...NOW!
> 
> Anyway, I just hope you feel better soon. Teeth issues are no fun and I feel bad for anyone suffering with them. Hang in there.


LOL I know , the benefits outweigh the nasty things about it , but its just the words "oil pulling" that make me gag , lol&#8230;. i have no idea why , but the thought of it makes me green  
I have to admit , after getting used to it , i like it a lot now 
But swirling around in my mouth then spitting it out just makes me


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I love coconut oil , i found that out when i took a spoonful of it when i had been adding it to my dogs food . My friend dared me to take a spoonful , she does it all the time , and i did , and i didn't die or throw up , lol..surprisingly to me  Its actually good ! I like to add it to my coffee or ice tea too. It can get expensive when buying the organic and you go through it fast , just saying. But its totally worth it IMO.


HAHAHAHA!!! Nice friend! That's really funny. Reminds me of days gone by....

We give it to our dogs, too. It actually helps their breath and helps them not to smell so bad. It's like a natural deodorizer, too. Speaking of.... it is the main ingredient in my home made deodorant. (Beware of aluminum in store-bought deodorant, especially if you shave your pits.)

Sorry, going down a rabbit trail here.... from dental issues, to oil pulling to shaving pits. Wow. LOL.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> ...look it up and see what you can find.  It's fascinating. (I would be happy to give you links, but I don't want to seem pushy.)


Not pushy, GoatieGranny -- helpful! LOL I for one would appreciate any links you'd like to share. I'm sure others would as well. Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I did the oil pulling this morning...I wont lie..it was gross lol...but my teeth feel super clean...I brushed well after..and I will continue even if its gross lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Sorry, going down a rabbit trail here.... from dental issues, to oil pulling to shaving pits. Wow. LOL.


:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Coconut oil , the universal oil. 
:slapfloor::slapfloor::thumb::coffee2:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Seriously though, lol. If you use it in place of butter , your doing yourself a favor . Try using a teaspoon or a little more instead of butter to make scrabbled eggs.... You'll be surprised...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yum...I use it in baking....we use whole wheat and I really wanted a moist chocolate cake...but whole wheat...very dense!! so I played and played with a recipe until I was able to make a whole wheat dark chocolate cake that was MOIST!! like a brownie cake...and what did I use in place of oil?? coconut oil : ) (and mayo (WINK)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish I as a fan of whole wheat , but lately I'm not .
Coconut oil in coffee sounds gross I know , but just a little bit doesn't 
make it oily lke you would think it would. My friend was lke if you add it to whatever you can your doing yourself good , so I tried it. 
I was really surprised.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont drink coffee...but like hot tea....I should try it in my tea lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do it . My friend is one of the people who live on those juicer diets. 
She's always trying to make me healthy , lol. I'll only go so far though


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, reading through this.... the universal oil, lol 

I went today and he fixed the tooth instead of pulling it! He did a root canal in it <bottom back tooth on the right>, plus he fixed old fillings in the top back 2 teeth on the right, and I had a little decay/cavity on the back of my top front teeth and he fixed those. 5 shots of Novocain and 2 hours of work. WHEW.

He asked me if I'd had my teeth cleaned, and I told him no, admitted it's been years. He said they looked really good, and said I didn't need a cleaning right now! That I had good oral hygiene so that really made me feel a little better 

Now I have a tooth on the top left side I have to address, I am going to ask him if it will be able to be saved, hoping I can save it with a root canal.

I will definitely look into the coconut oil the next time I go to the store!

Oh - I think it was Laura that mentioned butter in eggs.
We make scrambled eggs, and use some of the cooking spray, but instead of using butter, salt, etc. We scramble the eggs in a bowl, add in some skim milk, and then some cheese & a little black pepper. My kids love them that way - cheese makes all the difference, and doesn't take much


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad you got through the dental stuff! Darn teeth, they are as aggravating as goats, at times.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are you feeling Candice ?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm glad you are feeling better, Candice.

Ok, here are some links. There is much more out there, but these are the first ones I pulled up:
http://wellnessmama.com/17951/coconut-oil-pulling/
http://trinaholden.com/healing-cavities-a-true-weve-done-it-story/
http://www.naturalnews.com/036028_coconu_oil_health_solutions.html
http://www.naturalnews.com/036156_Coconut_oil_superfood_healing.html
http://www.naturalnews.com/043731_oil_pulling_oral_hygiene_dental_health.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad your feeling better....: )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You, I am feeling much better today. My teeth are still really sensitive and ache off/on, but he told me that would be expected for a while until they heal. Worst time is when I am sleeping and lay on my right side, or if I have my mouth slightly open and breathe, and the air hits them. 
I still can't really eat on the right side, but trying to chew soft foods. I'm kind of a baby about it too lol But I'll be fine 
I do need to have him fix the big molar on the top tomorrow, it throws my bite off a bit on the front of the tooth. The fillings are not smooth either, and I am used to my teeth feeling smooth, so that is something else I need to get used to. 

I feel I am starting to regain some energy too! I'd just felt like I've been dragging so badly the past few weeks. Of course right now, I could really use a nap lol Not going to happen though!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad your doing better  Yeah , sounds like those nerves are giving you a hard time…Once you get them either pulled or root canal done , you will feel so much better  Your body is tired of fighting those infections and when you started the antibiotics , your body was like ,
"thank you" , lol…Im so over due for a cleaning and a lot of work as well. Im dreading it actually but like anything else , it needs to be done. Im in store for a couple of root canals myself. Too bad we weren't closer , we could sit next to each other and hold hands while getting the work done , lol. 

As long as they shoot me up with enough Novocain and I don't feel anything , i don't care what they do , lol.. 

The worst by far IMO , is having your mouth open when a cool breeze hits your teeth while your outside , lol…

Definitely have him check that molar , once it throws your bite off , besides being uncomfortable , it can also give you one heckuva headache , that happened to me , never again will i "just deal with it".
I just wanted to get the heck out of there and said , "bite feels fine" , no problem , and i regretted that like crazy and had to wait a whole holiday weekend till the following week till i could get back in there and have him fix it. 

Im sure once you get all the work done, your going to feel even better


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am heading back to the dentist today, not sure if he is just doing a check up or wanting to do more work? 

I do feel much better! My teeth get a little sensitive off and on, usually to cold or hot. My front teeth still feel strange since they are joined together on the backside. That is more annoying when I am laying down though.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had 9 cavities filled this winter and it took a few months till they stopped being sensitive to hot and cold. It sucks but atleast they are good to go now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you got them taken care of Roger! I am kicking myself for waiting so long, but not having dental insurance has really hurt. Thankfully fillings aren't too bad to heal from. I had a filling about 2-3 years ago, it was so sensitive before I had it fixed, I was honestly amazed how much better it felt nearly right away after having it fixed.

He fixed the big molar on the top left side today -- root canal. It's the only tooth that has bothered me, it was 'very' sensitive and painful when I brush/floss, and hard to chew cold/hot food on that side - even hurt to swish with mouth wash.

He said the post x-ray looked good, so hopefully the tooth will be fine & heal. He also said it may hurt for a while as it heals, and to watch for any signs of infection. It was really bad, the decay was below the filling, near the gum line, yikes! 

I am going to take a couple of Ibuprofen, would love a nap, but really need to get a few things done today. We'll see how that works out lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better. It will ache for a while, but at least you should be on the mend now. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it  It's not horribly uncomfortable right now, the big molar itself has a numb feeling, so I think that definitely helps. If I take a breath through my mouth and the air hits the tooth it no longer hurts like before! 

I forgot to mention that he fixed the tooth behind it as well, so both back molars. He dug out the old filling and replaced it, but had to cut a good part of the tooth that faces the molar in front of it. That tooth pain was masked by the molar in front of it. But also explains why it hurt so much to floss between them. 

I keep stressing to every youth I know.... TAKE CARE OF YOUR TEETH lol. Kids just don't realize how important it is, I know I sure didn't. 
I'm hoping that with having braces and huge improvement for my oldest daughter, that this will encourage her to continue taking good care of her teeth.

I should have had braces when I was young, my teeth are straight, but the top of my mouth is narrow, so my bite is off on the sides and the front. It's always been discouraging, but as I've gotten older, I just accept this as who I am, and don't let it get to me anymore


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So, I was sitting here getting ready to check in on the forum. I decided to eat a soft blueberry bagel as a late night snack. 
Top back molar feels funny, then I realize... 1/2 of the tooth is gone!  That's one of the last teeth I had worked on. The front 1/2 of the filling came off. No pain, but I am anticipating it 
I'll call him tomorrow, but can't remember if he is in the office or not. If not, he did give me his cell # in the event I have an emergency.

Such a shame, I hope he can fix it vs. having to pull it. Other than a little sensitivity I've felt really good! I'd like to look into getting my teeth capped.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope you can get it taken care of quickly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen, I hope so too! I'm trying not to freak out, going to go to bed soon and try to sleep it off. No pain, but definitely feels really weird. I guess it goes with the crazy, ridiculous luck I've had lately!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry  From what i know , if half that tooth is gone , you will need a root canal and a cap. No biggie , I've done it so many times i hate to admit it. If the nerve isn't exposed , it may not hurt , but you need to get it taken care of right away before it does. Do your best not to chew on that side so as not to aggravate it. Its really not a big thing Candice , don't worry  And try not to keep touching your tongue to it , i know its hard not to want to . The less touching it , may keep any pain at bay till you get it looked at..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura, I appreciate it. The part that faces the tooth in front of it has a big hole where he had to dig out old decay under the old filling. That's what is kind of rubbing the side of my jaw/cheek, and making it uncomfortable. So far no pain,but I think if it goes very long it will definitely start throbbing. 
I am hoping it can be saved, I'd like to look into getting my teeth capped at some point.

Now I just hope he is in the office, I can't remember if they were going to be on vacation this week. If so, I may ask him if I can clean it and put temporary filling in until he gets back.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I did get in and get the tooth fixed. He had to drill away more of the tooth and basically the 2 molars are fused together. He said it may happen again  I really need this particular tooth capped. 
No chewing on that tooth, and he recommended soft stuff like soup. So I am trying to take it easy, and keep the food on the right side. 

The tooth is a bit sore, but that was expected to happen. Left upper side is achy, and I feel a little drowsy, most likely from not getting a good nights sleep. 

Now I'm waiting up to see what happens with the storms in the western part of our state. Once they move through it should open up to a nice weekend 
I will be out at the horse track all weekend, so I definitely need to feel better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad you got it fixed ! 
Cant say i could last on liquid diet , I'm sorry , that is just wrong , lol..
You do need a good nights rest , i have no idea what that is like anymore , lol.

Hope your tooth doesn't give you anymore problems and the weather improves and your able to enjoy your weekend at the track 
You have to update me on Snow White BTW  when you get the chance.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I feel much better, he had to fix another small section of that tooth a few days ago, just a rough edge on the back of it that was driving me crazy lol. I am eating normally, just anything I have to really chew, I chew on the right side. 

Snow White is doing very well I took some pics of her and Pandora playing the other day. We sold her daughter, and her udder is just massive even over a week later, poor mama! She's lost weight since then, but once we get her udder down and get her back on grain she'll pick up. Pandora's udder finally has gone down enough that she can work back up to full grain again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is better.


----------

